# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire E1-410 can't windows



## nantex

Hello Guys! I want some help regarding my laptop model Acer Aspire E1-410, because there's no other option in BIOS only UEFI instead of LEGACY and it defaults to LINUX. My problem is how can install windows in UEFI is there other way to process windows setup? can i change UEFI to LEGACY and how to do it sir? And ACER technician also said that i can used UEFI format of Windows, is there any resources that i can download in the internet?Thanks for the support..


----------



## Corday

*Re: Acer Aspire E1-410 can't windows*

Even though you don't have Legacy is CSM boot mode shown? If so disable the Secure Boot option. Then in Advanced set Boot Mode to CSM boot. If no choices, explain choices with Linux vs, Windows as to 1st, 2nd.


----------



## nantex

*Re: Acer Aspire E1-410 can't windows*

Thanks for the response sir.I've already got the solution for this, i only used ISO2Disc then set to GPT option instead of MBR, and looking for 64 bit of windows 8. And it works for me...


----------

